# First Love back in my life!! Advice needed!!



## sea1117 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's some back round. We were highschool loves... About a year after HS I broke up with him. He was the bad boy, and I was tired of it even though I still loved him. I moved on, had a son, but no matter whom I've been with I've always thought about him, and have never felt for anyone the way I felt for him. We are facebook friends, nothing more. Now 13 yrs later, I get a fb message from him, asking why i don't have more pics of myself up! My heart dropped to my stomach, I respond, he makes a comment that he see's I am single now, and was asking if I ever see my ex and I getting back together. 
So we exchange #'s, on Thursday. Friday he invited me over to his house. I felt 17 again, my heart was racing, I couldn't stop smiling. The moment we saw each other, there was a big long hug, and this over welming feeling of comfort. Anyways, we hang out talk about the past, laugh smile, had a couple of beers, and I couldn't hold back, I went in for the kiss. He didn't oppose to it. We watched a movie and cuddled on the couch. To me it was heaven.
Next morning I wake up, realizing, i came on way to strong!! I txt him and apologize, he did say "little bit lol" and that i still worry to much and I need to chill. So that made me feel slightly better. We txt all day long yesterday. So here's where I'm at, I don't want to mess this up again!! Its almost 3pm Sunday afternoon, I haven't heard from him. Should i wait for him to get a hold of me? Should I txt him today or wait a day or 2? Any advice what so ever is very much wanted!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would let him contact you. Don't be clingy and stalkerish or he will run for the hills!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Listen to the advice above....guys do not want clingy!


----------



## sea1117 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, your both right!! I think i just needed reassurance. Somtimes girls have moments, where they think wayyy to much, I am obviously one of them. And the fact I've been with the same man for 11 yrs, now I'm suddenly single at 32. I haven't dated since I was 16!! And i know guys like the "chase". For some reason I think if i don't txt, he will think I'm not interested, so I start to freak, and want to txt. Gawd I feel like I'm in H.S!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

a guy doesn't invite an ex over to cuddle, just sayin'

he's using the slow play to make you go even crazier.

you're good


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its probably better not to seem too needy and desperate to talk to him/see him. Patience is a virtue after all


----------



## sea1117 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I'm noticing too, he is quite a busy man! I did end up txting him last night around 8pm, we talked till 3am when i fell asleep. I will now wait for him to contact me next  as hard as it may be, your right patience is a verture.


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am glad things are working out for you! Hope everything goes well in the future as well.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

He hunted you down,he facebooked you then mostlikely asked for your number so it sounds like he has done a lot to make this happen.I would call him and say when can we get together again,set a date then you are all set and he knows you are into him for sure.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

dubbizle said:


> He hunted you down,he facebooked you then mostlikely asked for your number so it sounds like he has done a lot to make this happen. *I would call him and say when can we get together again,set a date then you are all set and he knows you are into him for sure.*


I would NOT take this advice. He already knows she's "into" him. 

Let HIM call you. Let HIM ask you out. If he does neither, move on and leave him alone.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

This is not yester year people [women]go for what they want,you can go ahead and sit back and he might be gone.Don't play foolish games.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesteryear, ice age, modern society............it does not matter. It does not change the fact that *men do not like to be chased*. They prefer to chase after the woman.  See the replies from men above. They agree!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

So you dumped him because he was a "bad boy" and you were tired of it. 13 years later your crotch is still on fire and after one date you are falling for him hard....

Yeah this doesn't have disaster written all over it. Sorry to pee on your nachos but maybe you should take a step back for a few days.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

COguy said:


> So you dumped him because he was a "bad boy" and you were tired of it. 13 years later your crotch is still on fire and after one date you are falling for him hard....
> 
> Yeah this doesn't have disaster written all over it. Sorry to pee on your nachos but maybe you should take a step back for a few days.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah... so the sexual attraction is there, you are both available, I get it.

Keep your head on, girl. Better yet - make sure and use your head.

Have fun, but remember you are not in hish school anymore. Yes, it will be fun to scorch it up for a bit - but I have seen this sort of thing no work out so well in the end the 2nd or 3rd time around.

Good luck, and dont sweat it. No worries about 'chasing' this one. This guy is onto you like flypaper. No doubt about it. He isnt going anywhere until he gets a 'refresher' of the glory days.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

sea1117 said:


> Here's some back round. We were highschool loves... About a year after HS I broke up with him. He was the bad boy, and I was tired of it even though I still loved him. I moved on, had a son, but no matter whom I've been with I've always thought about him, and have never felt for anyone the way I felt for him. We are facebook friends, nothing more. Now 13 yrs later, I get a fb message from him, asking why i don't have more pics of myself up! My heart dropped to my stomach, I respond, he makes a comment that he see's I am single now, and was asking if I ever see my ex and I getting back together.
> So we exchange #'s, on Thursday. Friday he invited me over to his house. I felt 17 again, my heart was racing, I couldn't stop smiling. The moment we saw each other, there was a big long hug, and this over welming feeling of comfort. Anyways, we hang out talk about the past, laugh smile, had a couple of beers, and I couldn't hold back, I went in for the kiss. He didn't oppose to it. We watched a movie and cuddled on the couch. To me it was heaven.
> Next morning I wake up, realizing, i came on way to strong!! I txt him and apologize, he did say "little bit lol" and that i still worry to much and I need to chill. So that made me feel slightly better. We txt all day long yesterday. So here's where I'm at, I don't want to mess this up again!! Its almost 3pm Sunday afternoon, I haven't heard from him. Should i wait for him to get a hold of me? Should I txt him today or wait a day or 2? Any advice what so ever is very much wanted!!


I don't understand why going in for a kiss after there is obvious chemistry can be considered coming on way too strong?? 

it's not like you pinned him down and started sucking on his neck or other things.

He contacted you first.You broke up with him originally. He has obviously thought about you all this time to make the effort to find you on fb and contact you.

I wouldn't stress about this.He obviously has no issues coming after you so just do your thing and if he wants to talk again,he'll get in touch.

i hate the game playing though.I wish it wasn't necessary.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't understand why going in for a kiss after there is obvious chemistry can be considered coming on way too strong??
> 
> it's not like you pinned him down and started sucking on his neck or other things.
> 
> ...


:iagree: 100%


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep us posted on the high school rekindled romance!


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Being a MAN I know I don't like stupid games and why sit at home waiting for somebody to call when that person could call and you could be speding that time together. 

Life is just way too short to sit around thinking about what rules you should follow when you want to sppend time with somebody.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*I am wishing you luck with this one. You just becareful because this ant high school no more.*


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't jump into anything to fast sea1117. After getting back on my feet from being wiped out financially by divorce, I had a former girl friend contact me after twenty five years. We met for a lunch date and when she saw me, she started crying. When I asked her what was wrong she said she was hoping for more and couldn't believe how run down I am. That was pretty much the extent of our reunion.
LOL


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i would be tempted to say that it would be a bad idea to pursue. However there was a past spark a connection. That is all that there needs to be in order for a relationship to ensue. Typically speaking though people who have a history together will usually end up after the two come to a point in their lives where they realize that there "very good friend" is not only physically attractive but incredibly compatible to their emotional needs and its at this point eventually in which they try a relationship. 

It's not uncommon at all for friends to fall in love or date or have a relationship of some sort. Actually from what i have seen it always happens 9/10 times (the exception is when it was a true platonic relationship from the get go) but from my past experience and what i have seen. Males and females that are friends who end up dating always had an attraction to each other. In other words they usually liked each other openly at one point, dated at one point, or professed love/interest in the other and or shared intimate moments together. So eventually curiosity gets the best of them at a time where both are available. 



Your case is a bit different in that 13 years went by without you speaking to him correct?

I think you should wait for him to contact you if he does not in 2 days it would not be horrible if you called him. Guys do not like clingy unless its in a relationship. But there is a possibility that something happened to his phone or something.


----------

